# Plastidip Coating



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have heard people talk about Plastidip before, but I stumbled across a thread on a car forum where a guy used it to coat some wheels. It looks really good! Might be a nice coating for a boardcut!

http://www.optimaforums.com/forum/8-optima-wheels-tires-suspension/10499-plastidip-rims-matte-black-metalizer.html


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

If I remember correctly, danny has used it on one of his aluminium pickle forks. Also I believe I have seen someone use it on a boardcut, will do some searching!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

is that stuff just like this?

http://www.camodipkit.com/


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been interested in this for a while - would be great for a HDPE frame I'm making but I don't think it will stick. Anybody got experience of using Plastidip on HDPE?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

superman365 said:


> is that stuff just like this?
> http://www.camodipkit.com/


No, that stuff is a dip that allows you to put a pattern on. The other stuff is a spray on finish.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

ohhhh.....I think the dip stuff would look and work great on a frame


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

superman365 said:


> ohhhh.....I think the dip stuff would look and work great on a frame


You are right, it does. A number of people have done it here. I think Bill Hays even sells a few of his with a coating like that one.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have seen it in pint or larger paint type cans.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have used it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> I have used it.


You don't sound too excited about it........ Not good?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > I have used it.
> ...


No, it's okay, just not to my liking... it's better used on metal slingshots I think. I bought it to use on my Agile Toucan, but haven't used it for that one yet because I'm thinking of installing scales of wood on it. I used the plasti dip on a couple of wooden slingshots.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I have used it on tools...think it would work really well on the metal slingshots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used it on my Dankung Luck Rings ... That thing is very small and quite slippery. But the plasti-dip sure made it easier to hang onto.

The stuff I used was the dip variety, not the spray variety.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the dip is better than the spray . . .


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Imperial said:


> the dip is better than the spray . . .


I imagine that they are fairly different final products, right? The Dip is probably much thicker, but less consistent in finish.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

AaronC said:


> but less consistent in finish.


not exactly...I've seen a few dipped items...the turned out really smooth and nice


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My dip turned out a bit lumpy, but my can of stuff had been opened before. I would like to blame it on the material, but it could have been my technique ... Anyway, it was just minor cosmetics ... it still did the job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

AaronC said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > the dip is better than the spray . . .
> ...


to me the dip is the same concept as candle dipping . spray is only good for adding grip to flat surfaces like truck beds or fence posting .


----------

